# Millburn /Short Hills New Jersey 2/9/2013 Nemo



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Here are some new videos I took. Around 14 Inches total, I did all my accounts twice. Sorry the date and time are off. Date is one day off time is 12 hours off. My goof setting up camera after dead batteries from lack of use. I love my HID plow lights! Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## Rick547 (Oct 9, 2009)

Great video Ken as usual. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MikeA5150 (Dec 20, 2010)

Nobody can ever acuse you of only being able to do one thing at a time. Nice job.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks Fellas!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Well this storm has melted, I hope we get at least one more


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ken love the videos as always. but they have me wanting to buy a jeep and start doing driveways.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

fatheadon1;1600671 said:


> Ken love the videos as always. but they have me wanting to buy a jeep and start doing driveways.


Thats funny, because often I wish I had lots. LOL After a while of doing driveways, its gets tiring. I am wheeling like a NASCAR driver in that Jeep trying to make time to get everyone done. I especially hate the travel time from job to job, thats Why I prefer night time plowing no slow pokes on the road.


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

Good video's Ken! I like the music too. So how many drives do you usually do for a snow event like that?


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Just me or is the plow dropping really hard.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

TKLAWN;1600802 said:


> Just me or is the plow dropping really hard.


Its not you, it drops like lightning, Fisher has a cable with a spring that helps bring it down quicker. I like it. I have seen some other vidoes with I think they were boss plows (not positive)where the plow drops so slowly.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

scott3430;1600775 said:


> Good video's Ken! I like the music too. So how many drives do you usually do for a snow event like that?


I have 40 accounts, mostly driveways two small lots.


----------



## bossman34 (Aug 15, 2011)

ken643;1601047 said:



> Its not you, it drops like lightning, Fisher has a cable with a spring that helps bring it down quicker. I like it. I have seen some other vidoes with I think they were boss plows (not positive)where the plow drops so slowly.


Just an FYI, the Boss plows have an adjustable drop rate. You can change it from a snail to slamming with a turn of a wrench...Thumbs Up


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

bossman34;1601169 said:


> Just an FYI, the Boss plows have an adjustable drop rate. You can change it from a snail to slamming with a turn of a wrench...Thumbs Up


I did not know that, so clearly it was a personal preference, Cool option.


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

ken643;1601047 said:


> Its not you, it drops like lightning, Fisher has a cable with a spring that helps bring it down quicker. I like it. I have seen some other vidoes with I think they were boss plows (not positive)where the plow drops so slowly.


The cable and spring is on there for when u take the blade of u dont have to manualy push down the lift cylinder to get slack in the chain. Not faster drop speed. You can also slow down the drop speed with a turn of a wrench with a fisher


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

twgranger;1601593 said:


> The cable and spring is on there for when u take the blade of u dont have to manualy push down the lift cylinder to get slack in the chain. Not faster drop speed. You can also slow down the drop speed with a turn of a wrench with a fisher


Dam, I am learning stuff every day. Thanks, I like the fast drop though. I am also a huge fan of Fisher plows now. This is my first one. Bought brand new 4 years ago and it works fantastic.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Ken - I have been looking for your vids - saw them a year or a few ago! Been looking at jeeps whenever I see one in the City or on Long ISland - GREAT JOB!!!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

MajorDave;1607877 said:


> Ken - I have been looking for your vids - saw them a year or a few ago! Been looking at jeeps whenever I see one in the City or on Long ISland - GREAT JOB!!!


Thanks, that last storm was my only shot with a decent amount of snow to make videos.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

ken643;1608905 said:


> Thanks, that last storm was my only shot with a decent amount of snow to make videos.


-ya - and the hairband tracks!!!

Agree - what is with the last 3 years - seems like - not seems like - IS nothing.......sux


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

MajorDave;1609040 said:


> -ya - and the hairband tracks!!!
> 
> Agree - what is with the last 3 years - seems like - not seems like - IS nothing.......sux


Here in Jersey we had a lot of near misses, some to far north, others to far south. Im glad for Nemo. But other than that a crappy snow season. and its about over. March is never really a good snow month.


----------

